
Australia plans new co-ordinates to fix sat-nav gap - tomduncalf
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36912700
======
CarolineW
53 comments :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12188144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12188144)

19 comments :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12201243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12201243)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12185785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12185785)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12178748](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12178748)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12207500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12207500)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12187447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12187447)

